# First Macro with new Nikon



## Mirage_Man (Jul 22, 2009)

I just bought a new camera and my first DSLR for the family vacation to the Smoky Mountains. After reading all the reviews I decided on the Nikon D40 as I didn't have a ton of cash to spend. My last camera was a 10 yr. old Sony cybershot . So this was a huge step up. 

Anyway, here are a few Macros I took a few days ago. These were taken with the included 18-55mm lens. I'm still just a beginner and figuring out how to use this camera.

This one was at the top of Clingman's Dome mountain right on the Appalachian Trail at 6600 ft.! 






This one was up off the parkway near a mountain stream. It was pretty dark so the flash was used.


----------

